# Is this quarter sawn cut, pine??



## Mando (Sep 17, 2009)

Just looking for some help id'ing this wood.

Thanks


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This is very close to a quarter sawn cut and, by some standards, it would be considered a quarter sawn cut. A true quarter sawn cut would have the grain lines in the end cut going vertical. On a flat sawn cut, they go horizontal (with a curve). A rift cut is in between. This is borderline between being a quarter sawn cut and a rift cut.


----------



## mike85215 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree that it is quartersawn….it does look like red oak as well, however it should have some "flecking?" throughout the board if it is quartersawn red oak. I don't think it is pine the growth rings are too close for that.
Is the end grain picture and the close up pic the same board?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks more like quarter sawn doug fir


----------



## dryhter (Jul 14, 2008)

I am guessing douglas fir maybe hemlock. Does it feel heavy for it's size?


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I was thinking doug fir when I first looked at it. Definitely looks like a softwood, not a hardwood. And I believe quatersawn is when the grain runs between 90 and 60 deg. rift sawn is 60 to 45 deg.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Quarter sawn Douglas Fir. (actually called 'vertical grain' because it's a softwood) It looks very close to a rift cut though.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

looks rift sawn to me


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

+1 Vertical grain Doug Fir


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

I will second what Tony said, vertical grain douglas fir. Edit: CampD posted at the same time as I…so it seems we are all thinking the same thing.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

It does look more like Douglass Fir, especially the end grain. Pine has wider growth rings and not so much of a difference between early and late growth rings.

VG fir is pretty expensive depending on widths. Nice wood. Gets a little splintery though, be careful.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've never seen fir like that before, but you never know. I would need to compare the aroma of the wood to a known good fir sample to agree. If it is fir, it is mighty tight grained, making it quite desired.


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

definitely doug fir … that nice tight grain with a bit of curl is all over houses here on the west coast.


----------



## fatherviking (Jan 15, 2010)

From the pictures it looks like old bleacher seats to me and those are often Hemlock. The face picture looks like Oak. Bleacher seats are a great source of nice straight grained knot free lumber. I've built a number of utilitarian projects from bleacher boards.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Not red oak as far as I can tell…oak usually has tiny dark flecks throughout.


----------



## jdog (May 8, 2010)

Ya I agree fir, although the sniff test will give it away. End grain gives it away also. Nice lumber !


----------



## Mando (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys, I guess douglas fir quatersawn/rift sawn it is, the wood is pretty light and soft. They are old bleacher seats I scored a while back about 800bf in total, I'm moving and sadly can't take them with me so I'll provably end up pimping them on craigs list. :-(


----------



## uffitze (Apr 23, 2010)

Personally, I know that I'm a wood hoarder, and it would kill me to have to sell it.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Wouldn't the boards from bleacher seats have an altered aroma? Oh, maybe just the top side.


----------



## Mando (Sep 17, 2009)

I used a few small pieces to do a slide out garbage can for the kitchen last week, and the first thing my girlfriend said was that it smelled like ass, of course I didn't tell her that the wood used was from old bleacher seats, to spare myself the jokes,hehe. Now that It was pointed out to me it does have kind of have bad smell, From a few feet away it smells bad and once you get closer the douglas fir/pine smell is more pronouced,,, I and remembered that M Murphy mentioned it here. Michael can you elaborate on the altered aroma comment. I was thinking of using some of this lumber to do custom closet for our master bedroom and was wondering what particular finish will best cover this smell.

Thanks


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Smells a little bit. Put a little hunk aromatic ceder in there. Not so much that would make it over powering.

Randy


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mando-Tonight I was salvagiing some lumber I removed this weekend from a closet I was remodeling.

It had been painted and knives in my planer needed sharpening anyway, so I ran it through. Originally, I thought it was pine, but a good whiff of the planed stock confirmed that it might be Douglas Fir … it smells like @$$!


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

First two pics look like rift cut red oak. Closeup of the endgrain looks like a fir.


----------



## vicrider (Jun 19, 2010)

It looks like VG (vertical grain) Fir. Used here in the NW for solid wood trim. It's a very nice product to use, but don't over sand it, and it definitely will splinter when flatsawn or where the grain leaves a corner. However, I have not experienced any negative aroma.


----------



## rimfire7891 (Jun 15, 2010)

VG doug fir, cut some and it will smell a little like a sewer. TheDane is right. Run a piece through planer or a few passes with a #4 and then leave it out in the sun for a hour and it will change color to a more reddish brown tinge.
Can be difficult wood to work, just have to learn it's little tricks and hold your mouth right.
My second favourite wood behind maple.

Thanks jb


----------

